# Kanji translation plz!!!



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

Dear KKF members,

I recently picked up three blades on eBay to restore. I know nothing of them and would greatly appreciate if you could help me!

1.




2.




3.




(And the other side!) 




Thank you so much!


----------



## adam92 (Mar 1, 2022)

I only know the bottom one is tojiro Swedish steel


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

adam92 said:


> I only know the bottom one is tojiro Swedish steel


Thank you so much sir!!!


----------



## EShin (Mar 1, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> Dear KKF members,
> 
> I recently picked up three blades on eBay to restore. I know nothing of them and would greatly appreciate if you could help me!
> 
> ...



Here you go sir carl!

1. 登録 registered (trade mark)
照正 Terumasa
特製 special made

2. 菊元 Kikumoto
日本鋼 japanese steel

3. Adam92 already answered, but I’ll add it anyway
スェーデン鋼割込　Swedish steel warikomi
本職用　for professional use
登録 registered
藤次郎作 made by tojiro

Don’t really know the first two…


----------



## kpham12 (Mar 1, 2022)

Never seen a Swedish steel Tojiro before, is it full stainless?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

kpham12 said:


> Never seen a Swedish steel Tojiro before, is it full stainless?


The pitting indicates it, yes!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

EShin said:


> Here you go sir carl!
> 
> 1. 登録 registered (trade mark)
> 照正 Terumasa
> ...


Thank you so much sir! That’s very kind of you!


----------



## kpham12 (Mar 1, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> The pitting indicates it, yes!


The Tojiro is the third one right? I don’t see any pitting in the pictures.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

kpham12 said:


> The Tojiro is the third one right? I don’t see any pitting in the pictures.


Yes, you’re right! No pitting visible in the pics, but it has a lot of it. Very similar kind of pitting to the one found on my old abused Mac and global knives.


----------



## adam92 (Mar 1, 2022)

As far as I know, Tojiro used to make Swedish steel before, but is more than 10 year, they stop making Swedish steel anymore. In Taiwan, many chef still collecting old Tojiro gyuto, because the steel & the handle is much more better than DP series. You found a fortune!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 1, 2022)

adam92 said:


> As far as I know, Tojiro used to make Swedish steel before, but is more than 10 year, they stop making Swedish steel anymore. In Taiwan, many chef still collecting old Tojiro gyuto, because the steel & the handle is much more better than DP series. You found a fortune!


Even more awesome


----------



## Benuser (Apr 17, 2022)

Any idea what kind of Swedish steel has been used? There was a time when 19C27 or AEB-H — the steel used for the UX-10 — was quite popular in Japan, and 'Swedish steel' often meant that one. Large, but regularly distributed carbides. Developed for industrial purposes — steel cutting. The kind of steel that keeps its bite even when perfectly dull. Much loved by cooks who have a peculiar notion of sharpness and don't sharpen themselves — they probably love Globals as well. 
Very different from 13C26 or AEB-L.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 17, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Any idea what kind of Swedish steel has been used? There was a time when 19C27 or AEB-H — the steel used for the UX-10 — was quite popular in Japan, and 'Swedish steel' often meant that one. Large, but regularly distributed carbides. Developed for industrial purposes — steel cutting. The kind of steel that keeps its bite even when perfectly dull. Much loved by cooks who have a peculiar notion of sharpness and don't sharpen themselves — they probably love Globals as well.
> Very different from 13C26 or AEB-L.


Ginsan is basically AEB-H.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 17, 2022)

It's been too long since we've seen @KenHash. I hope he is well. Ken was helping me elsewhere long before I joined this particular forum. Great guy who usually responds to these threads.


----------

